# Bildergalerie - In den Mund gelegt: In den Mund gelegt: Die lustigste Sprechblase gewinnt - Heute: Richard Garriot



## System (14. November 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,667116


----------



## unclesam (14. November 2008)

"Keine Panik Lois! Ich komme!"


----------



## Holladiwaldfee (14. November 2008)

luiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiui


----------



## Anthile (14. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Bis zur Unendlichkeit - und noch viel weiter!"


----------



## hawkytonk (14. November 2008)

*AW:*

"It's a bird? Its a plane? Its Super... äh Captain British!"

"Hätte ich doch nur nicht vor Abflug die Kohlsuppe gegessen..."

"Wuussssccccch"


----------



## s1n88 (14. November 2008)

" I believe I can fly, I believe I can touch the sky "


----------



## easy5 (14. November 2008)

*AW*

"DROGEN !!!!!!"


----------



## Pistolpaul (14. November 2008)

*AW*

Gib meine Schuhe wieder her!


----------



## d4maddin (14. November 2008)

*AW*

" Nein, nicht ohne meine Windeln!!"


----------



## L33t (14. November 2008)

*AW*

"pffffffft.......ups,jetzt schwebt noch was in der luft" ^^


----------



## L33t (14. November 2008)

*AW*

sry 4 doppelpost, aber noch einer

"Schnell schnell, lasst mich aufs Klo"


----------



## annie (14. November 2008)

*AW*

"Ein Fleck! Muss putzen..."

oben links halt er ne staubwedel


----------



## DrLoosi (14. November 2008)

*AW*

Uuuh...! Was bedeutet "Notabschaltung" auf dem roten Knopf da?


----------



## nea (14. November 2008)

*AW*

"Ah, Tabula Rasa... Schnell weg!!!"


----------



## Drag (14. November 2008)

*AW*

"Hey...1 Cent auf dem Boden. Weg da!"


----------



## Chemenu (14. November 2008)

*AW: AW*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bensta (14. November 2008)

*AW: AW*

"ich mach mal eben das Fenster wieder zu"


----------



## BlAdE66 (14. November 2008)

*AW: AW*

"ICH BIN SUPERMAN!"


----------



## Stephan14 (14. November 2008)

*AW: AW*

"Ich schwebe, ich schwebe!"


----------



## Stephan14 (14. November 2008)

*AW: AW*

"So, es wird Zeit aufzuwachen!"


----------



## Stephan14 (14. November 2008)

*AW: AW*

"Ruft meine Mama an, ich kann Fliegen!"


----------



## Stephan14 (14. November 2008)

*AW: AW*

"Let's dance!"


----------



## Stephan14 (14. November 2008)

*AW: AW*

"Habt ihr auch die Außerirdischen Gesehen? Alle in Schwebemodus und ab zu den Geschützen!"


----------



## Lauei123 (14. November 2008)

*AW: AW*

"I BELIEVE I CAN FLYYYYYY"

"Captain British rettet die Welt - IM FLUGMODUS juhuuuuuuu"

"huiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii"

"Das Weed wirkt, jeeehaaa"

So das wars, mehr hab ich nich^^
MfG Lauei


----------



## WarrioR-Dimi (14. November 2008)

*AW: AW*

"zooooooooocken! " ^^


----------



## Clap (14. November 2008)

*AW: AW*

"Oh nein, mein Marmeladenbrot fällt vom Tisch!"


----------



## Erich-Zann (14. November 2008)

*AW: AW*

Ich kann Britannien von hier oben sehen...


----------



## Stephan14 (14. November 2008)

*AW: AW*

"Wie geht's? Wie steht's? ähm... Wie fliegts?"


----------



## Stephan14 (14. November 2008)

*AW: AW*

"Wow, was ist dieses blaue Ding da unten?"


----------



## nea (14. November 2008)

*AW: AW*

Einen hab ich noch: "Ist es ein Vogel? Ist es ein Flugzeug? NEIN, es ist...*schwusch* ANGEBERMAN!!!"


----------



## Stephan14 (14. November 2008)

*AW: AW*

"Oh, scheiße, ich hätte doch vor dem Start aufs Klo gehen sollen!"


----------



## CLRS530 (14. November 2008)

*AW: AW*

"Nur wirklich fliegen muss schöner sein"


----------



## Wildchild666 (14. November 2008)

*AW: AW*

"Ich hoffe der Fahrer dieses LKWs steigt nicht so hart auf die Brem...AHHHHHHHH"


----------



## muellerbow (14. November 2008)

*AW: AW*

Wooaaahh! Ich will auch diese stylischen, gelben Socken!  *RichtungWühltischspring*


----------



## CC-Fliege (14. November 2008)

*AW: AW*

Boah! Von hier oben sieht man echt jeden FKK-Strand........


----------



## Konrad1985 (14. November 2008)

*AW: AW*

HARAKIRI!


----------



## hannes3120 (14. November 2008)

*AW: AW*

Gelöscht


----------



## mike (14. November 2008)

*AW: AW*

"Ich will mehr von dieser Pilzsoße!"


----------



## Athrun (14. November 2008)

*AW*

NEEEIINNN! Ich will nicht zum Zahnarzt!!


----------



## gothicer2005 (14. November 2008)

*AW*

Oh mein Gott!! Was ist mit meinem Schokoladen Pudding passiert??


----------



## Burner08 (14. November 2008)

*AW*

"I believe I can fly!"


----------



## DonBarcal (14. November 2008)

"Look at me! I'm a european swallow!"


----------



## B1shop (14. November 2008)

"wawawiwa" (Borat)


----------



## huile (14. November 2008)

des ist ja besser als zocken


----------



## Erich-Zann (14. November 2008)

Gleich ... Ich habe ihn ... gleich ... den Seelenlosen Stahlbolzen...


----------



## Halmir (14. November 2008)

Kamehameha!


----------



## Neawoulf (14. November 2008)

"Lichtgeschwindigkeit ... lächerliche Geschwindigkeit ... waaaaahnsinnige Geschwindigkeit!"


----------



## geleckt (14. November 2008)

"so lang isser"


----------



## melcu (14. November 2008)

Auf, auf und davon!


----------



## geleckt (14. November 2008)

"gogo gadjeto arm" "glebe Pantoffeln greife"


----------



## DarkProjekt4Ever (14. November 2008)

Ich dachte das wäre ein Schwimmkurs für Anfänger.


----------



## CryingTroll (14. November 2008)

"the eagle has landed"


----------



## TheHarry (14. November 2008)

"Wie kann ich den Flug-Cheat wieder deaktivieren???"


----------



## NoFragHein (14. November 2008)

"Schnell, gravity wieder auf 800 stellen!"


----------



## SirWinston (14. November 2008)

Rule Britannia!
    Britannia rule the waves.


----------



## MandaloreMick (14. November 2008)

Ich habs gewusst!! Ich BIN Superman!!!


----------



## MandaloreMick (14. November 2008)

Das wird wehtun!


----------



## RaFFa3l (14. November 2008)

"Careful, they're ruffled!"


----------



## Turrican77 (14. November 2008)

Waaaas? 35 Millionen Dollar für den Flug?
Die sind doch von der Russenmafia.....


----------



## Couldstone (14. November 2008)

Verdammte Bananenschale!!!


----------



## D2AN-Tidus (14. November 2008)

i'm like a fu**ing god! o.o


----------



## Liar (14. November 2008)

"Ich werde jetzt genau durch dieses Loch fliegen! Freiheit!!!"


----------



## schmaal (14. November 2008)

Verdammt!!! Warum habe ich nicht die blaue Kapsel genommen?!?!?!


----------



## cillingjoke (14. November 2008)

bambambamm...Soulja Boy Tell 'Em - Crank That Fly sooo hyyyy...


----------



## dreisterPsY (14. November 2008)

whazzz uuuup??


----------



## cillingjoke (14. November 2008)

hol mich wieder runter,scotty....


----------



## cillingjoke (14. November 2008)

i wonna shit from the balken ...not in the air...


----------



## spartan1991 (14. November 2008)

Houston, we’ve had a problem.


----------



## DJSR (14. November 2008)

AAAHHH!!! Ein Physik-Bug!!!


----------



## DivinusVictor (14. November 2008)

"ACHTUNG! FEUER IM ROHR"


----------



## BlunzVonSepp (14. November 2008)

I sense illegal item transfer!


----------



## Bigman81 (14. November 2008)

Ich hab's genau gesehen!!! Da hinten ist gerade "Duke Nukem Forever" vorbeigeschwebt!!!


----------



## Figkregh (14. November 2008)

"Ich fass es nicht ! Die Erde, die ist ja rund !"

"Houston, wer hat meine Beine amputiert ?"

"Hilfe, Ionensturm ! Wir werden alle sterben !"


----------



## david16 (14. November 2008)

Die Gedanken sind frei
 Wer kann sie erraten?   
Sie fliehen vorbei
Wie nächtliche Schatten.............


----------



## NinjaWursti (14. November 2008)

Da! Der Schnatz!!


----------



## gimli3000 (14. November 2008)

Ah da ist mein Keks den ich beim Start hab fallen lassen!


----------



## Worrel (14. November 2008)

"_Hier_ ist das Benzin für die Motorsäge aus Maniac Mansion - endlich hab ich es gefunden!!"


----------



## darksideofforce (14. November 2008)

"Nicht "Beamen", Scotty, ich sagte "BIENEN"!


----------



## bettysven (14. November 2008)

och nu guck einer an mein Star Wars ohne Darf Vader aber huch da steh ja der Komische grüne Gnom w2ie hiess der dennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.......


----------



## Nuclear-Warhead (14. November 2008)

"I believe I can fly!!"


----------



## gamerschwein (14. November 2008)

ULTIMAtiv!


----------



## TrollGeier (14. November 2008)

Wer schwebet herfrei die Gedanken sind Freiiiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## Madrabour (14. November 2008)

Jetzt bloß nicht pupsen...


----------



## nos1801 (14. November 2008)

"Tja Papi, was du kannst kann ich schon lange !!!"


----------



## Dehati (14. November 2008)

"Silence!!!.....I KILL YOU!"


----------



## Bl4ckburn (14. November 2008)

"Fly me to the moon,.."


----------



## Bl4ckburn (14. November 2008)

"Wofür is'n der Knopf da?"


----------



## Bl4ckburn (14. November 2008)

"Woho ich kann mein Haus von hier oben sehen! ... oh, doch nicht.."


----------



## Bl4ckburn (14. November 2008)

"What happens when i pull this trigger?"


----------



## Bl4ckburn (14. November 2008)

"Ouh! Its Magic!"


----------



## Grey--Fox (14. November 2008)

I belive i can fly


----------



## Grey--Fox (14. November 2008)

los komm hoch die luft heir is herrlich ....


----------



## DonBarcal (14. November 2008)

@Bl4ckburn: Es tut nicht weh, wenn man mehrere Zitate in einen Post stopft


----------



## LVDS1984 (14. November 2008)

"Lass mich durch!!! Ich bin der Pilot!!!"


----------



## svd (14. November 2008)

Ich bin "Lord" Fantastic! So viel Zeit muss sein!


----------



## Gahli (14. November 2008)

"Also pass auf: Um richtig zu crawlen, musst du erst mit der ausgestreckten linken Hand ... was soll das heissen, hier hat es gar kein Wasser?!"


----------



## Lion2k7 (14. November 2008)

"Mammmmiiiiiii!!!!!"


----------



## Gocklerli (14. November 2008)

Aus der Baaaaaahhhhhn. Ich muss aufs Klo.

Oh, Scheiße, warum ist da jetzt besetzt?


----------



## killer36 (14. November 2008)

*AW:*

Woaa ein Mars *lecker*


----------



## Bonez (14. November 2008)

Auf zum Atem!


----------



## Odin333 (14. November 2008)

"Woah, LSD ist ja der Hammer"


----------



## Joker2u (14. November 2008)

Jaja, das kommt dabei raus, wenn Schweine fliegen lernen.


----------



## Meai (14. November 2008)

"Oh mein Gott, da spielt noch wer Tabula Rasa!"


----------



## Athrun (14. November 2008)

Flächköpper macht Laune!


----------



## SKJmin (14. November 2008)

AUS DEM WEG!
Das letzte WoW AddOn-Exemplar gehört mir...


----------



## God-of-Death (14. November 2008)

Supergarriott Supergarriott, keiner kann was Supergarriott kann!!


----------



## Knusperbear (14. November 2008)

Garriott: "OBAMA!!!"


----------



## rencarl (14. November 2008)

Oh mein Gott, was für ein Fart!


----------



## rencarl (14. November 2008)

"ICH BIN BLIND!"

oder 

'Dieses Brennen in den Augen...'

oder

'Verdammt, wer hat die Kamera angelassen?'

oder

'MAAMMIIII'

oder 

'ZU VIEL RED BULL, ZU VIEL RED BULL, ZU VIEL RED BULL, ZU VIEL RED BULL, ZU VIEL RED BULL,...'

oder 

'BANANEEEE'


----------



## Rymmnius (14. November 2008)

!!!!OMG BANE!!!! Aus dem weg, lasst mich durch...


----------



## Occulator (15. November 2008)

Verdammt, wer hat meine Beine gestohlen?!


----------



## Slayer888 (15. November 2008)

"Finger weg! das letzte Twix kriege ICH!"


----------



## Problemhaber (15. November 2008)

"Bis zur Unendlichkeit und noch viel weiter!"


----------



## Neawoulf (15. November 2008)

*AW: AW*

Einen hab ich noch ...

"Seit ich täglich Helium nehme, habe ich nicht mehr ständig dieses Völlegefühl."


----------



## GTStar (15. November 2008)

*AW: AW*

Cast gravity


----------



## Sprudelmax (15. November 2008)

*AW: AW*

'' Ich bin Hermes der Götterbote! (flöt)''


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. November 2008)

*AW: AW*

"Verdammt! Wenn ich den erwische, der hier Noclip in die Konsole eingegeben hat!"


----------



## sahel35 (15. November 2008)

*AW: AW*

"Beam mich hoch Scotti!"


----------



## Zubunapy (15. November 2008)

"Ohh, guckt mal!! Die Sendung mit der Maus fängt an"

Für alle Ossies: "Wo ist mein großer Löffel?"


----------



## GameMaster007 (15. November 2008)

"Ich bin dann mal weg."

oder

"Verdammt, ich glaub' ich hab' den Herd angelassen."


----------



## Echelon (15. November 2008)

"R.G. nach Hause telefonieren"

"Houston wir haben ein Problem"

"Zu meiner Hippie Zeit war das fliegen schöner"


----------



## PeZi7 (15. November 2008)

"Verschwindet, mein Essen"


----------



## TheSinner (15. November 2008)

"Und wenn ich es euch doch sage! Da war ein Moongate!"


----------



## chadli (15. November 2008)

"I believe I can fly! I believe I can touch the sky!..."


----------



## GorrestFump (15. November 2008)

Muß.....das.....Loch...........zuhalten...............wir..... im.....plo...diiiieeeeereeeeen



*klick*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lorchi (15. November 2008)

Ich bin der Oberfußmeister, mann! Ich hab ne Technik drauf bei der kitzelts nicht!

( zitat: Pulp Fiction )


----------



## MrBigX (15. November 2008)

Peter! Peter, ich kann fliegen!

(Referenz zu Peter Pan, falls es jemand nicht gesehen hat.)
(Edit: Oder zu Peter Molyneux, wer weiß  )


----------



## henric (15. November 2008)

"Juhu ein neuer umweltfreundlicher Antrieb." *furz*


----------



## Luettzifer (15. November 2008)

Woahh! das zeuch is´ jut, ich kann fliegen!


----------



## Luettzifer (15. November 2008)

HALT! Bleibt stehen Beine, ihr könnt nicht ohne den rest weglaufen


----------



## ICE-EXTREME (15. November 2008)

"Wooooooooohooooooooo, geiles Zeusch"


----------



## HanFred (15. November 2008)

"All right, HAL; I'll go in through the emergency airlock."


----------



## Jamiderechte (15. November 2008)

MEIN SCHAAAAATZ!!!


----------



## bdc (15. November 2008)

"Bis zur Unendlichkeit, und noch viel viel weiter !!!!"


----------



## ChozenOne (15. November 2008)

Ist DAS nicht die Götterhand aus Black & White die da über den Globus huscht !??!


----------



## PassitheRock (15. November 2008)

"AUF AUF UND DAVON!!!!"


----------



## Pvader (15. November 2008)

"DIe neue Pc Games!!!
Da flieg ich drauf."


----------



## PunkFan15 (15. November 2008)

Auf zum Atom!


----------



## Nordhunter (15. November 2008)

Gotta Catch 'em All!


----------



## mrseen (15. November 2008)

Wenn das nur Lord British sehen könnte!


----------



## Dadrian (15. November 2008)

import antigravity();


----------



## Gothicraptor (15. November 2008)

Finger weg! Meins!


----------



## Luettzifer (15. November 2008)

die wahrscheinlich längste Stirn der Welt


----------



## Martin-124 (15. November 2008)

"OWN3D!!"


----------



## derBatz (15. November 2008)

"...und dann kommt das zweite unsichtbare alienschiff und wrooooom..."


----------



## CosmicBlue (15. November 2008)

Du nicht nehmen Kerze!


----------



## JAHruleZ (15. November 2008)

"Mama, guck mal ich kanns sogar freihändig"


----------



## Jamiderechte (15. November 2008)

^
set_gravity 75


----------



## Slanzi (15. November 2008)

"Hätte ich Chuck doch bloß nicht nach dem Weg gefragt!?"


----------



## Calyptratus (15. November 2008)

Aha! Da vorne sind ja meine Kontaktlinsen!


----------



## Zubunapy (15. November 2008)

Luettzifer am 15.11.2008 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> die wahrscheinlich längste Stirn der Welt


----------



## cohgamer (15. November 2008)

"Bis zur Unendlichkeit, und noch viiiiieeel weiter!"


----------



## GorrestFump (15. November 2008)

"Ja krass, da draussen fliegt doch tatsächlich Chris Roberts rum....!"


----------



## mindlessjack (15. November 2008)

"Muss Pipi Kacka!"


----------



## LordVader2004 (15. November 2008)

Ganz ehrlich was soll das ganze hier? das ist doch noch nichtmal Witzig sondern nur nervig und langweilig


----------



## GorrestFump (15. November 2008)

LordVader2004 am 15.11.2008 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz ehrlich was soll das ganze hier? das ist doch noch nichtmal Witzig sondern nur nervig und langweilig



Wenn dich sowas schon nervt und langweilt.....


----------



## KingCurry (15. November 2008)

"Solltet ihr mich missen , ich bin nur kurz Pissen"


----------



## Eiche (15. November 2008)

Bis an ende der Welt und noch viel weiter.


----------



## Eiche (15. November 2008)

Muss das Licht da Rot leuchten?


----------



## Eiche (15. November 2008)

Warum fliege ich als einziger?


----------



## Eiche (15. November 2008)

Wetten das ....!


----------



## draiselbaer (15. November 2008)

Finger weg! Das ist meine Cola!


----------



## Shandras (15. November 2008)

"Ich MUSS diese Koffeintabletten absetzen! "


----------



## Mandavar (15. November 2008)

"...und dann macht man einen Hechtsprung nach vorne. Wenn man dann die Augen ganz weit aufreißt, kann man durch das Loch in die Damenumkleide gucken!"


----------



## Avenger (15. November 2008)

"Uuuuhh, ich glaub ich hab einen Weltraumkäfer in meiner Unterhose"


----------



## Superfly71 (15. November 2008)

"Gebt mir sofort die Maus wieder! Ich hab gleich Level 50!!!"


----------



## Zubunapy (15. November 2008)

"Gib mir die Hand, ich bau dir ein Schloss aus Sand..."


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (15. November 2008)

"Nur Zocken ist schöner..."


----------



## Panther4 (15. November 2008)

Das ist meine Mami, meine Mami. Mamaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (15. November 2008)

Whao!


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (15. November 2008)

Mist, dass war meine letzte Hose!


----------



## KainLaVey (15. November 2008)

Meeiiiiiinnnn Schaaaaatz


----------



## DarkMessiah145 (15. November 2008)

ich bin supeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeermaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## Plasma81 (15. November 2008)

I'll be back.....


----------



## Dadrian (15. November 2008)

Der Trick des Fliegens besteht darin , dass man lernt, wie man sich auf den Boden schmeißt, aber daneben.


----------



## McMutton (15. November 2008)

Nur noch eine Tür, dann bin ich draussen!


----------



## Berndor (15. November 2008)

Ui ! So kam der Avatar also nach Britannia...


----------



## DJKanne (15. November 2008)

"Ich darf zuerst auf die Toilette"


----------



## Medeiros (15. November 2008)

Oh-oh! Die braune Schlange streckt ihren Kopf raus!


----------



## IloKate (15. November 2008)

Mein Name ist Buzz Lightyear! Bis zur Unendlichkeit, und noch viel weiter!!!!


----------



## tvharti (15. November 2008)

"Oh verdammt! Mama hat immer gesagt, ich muss mit beiden Beinen auf dem Boden bleiben"


----------



## Red-Planet (15. November 2008)

"Oh mein Gott, gib mir auch eine Zigarette! Ich bezahle sie, ich bezahle sie..."


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (15. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich kann schweben ohne high zu sein Huiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## thefabian (15. November 2008)

*AW:*

Wenn hier jetzt jemand die Schwerkraft anstellt komme ich ganz schnell wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen


----------



## cohgamer (15. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Auf zum Atem!"


----------



## bettysven (15. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich glaub es nicht die neuen Bohnen fungtionieren wirklich....und wer holt mich nu runter da ist ein neues spiel mqacht hin hüüüülllllfffffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Bert2007 (15. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich kann fliegen!!!Ihr ja nicht........muhaha!!!


----------



## lenymo (15. November 2008)

*AW:*

Karlsson, Karlsson! Achtung, hier kommt Karlsson!


----------



## PForsberg (16. November 2008)

*AW:*

"OH RLY?!"


----------



## The-Suffering-Clone (16. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Ich will den Keeeeeeks!"


----------



## Crazyboy17 (16. November 2008)

*AW:*

Alter ist das ein hammer arsch


----------



## bettysven (16. November 2008)

*AW:*

Winterschlussverkauf..das letzte Paar gelbe Schuhe sind meineeeeeeeeee..


----------



## Crashcourse (16. November 2008)

*AW:*

HADOKEEEEN


----------



## zabbl (16. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Mein Schaatz...Gib ihn mir!!"


----------



## Ricardo22 (16. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Red Bull verleiht Flüüüügel!!!"

oder

"Aus dem Weg. Ich muss hier raus. Die Wände kommen immer näher. Ahhhhhhhhhhh!!!"


----------



## AnimalM2404 (16. November 2008)

*AW:*

BOA! Schwimmen ohne Wasser ist ja Hammer!


----------



## WestCoastUwe (16. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich glaub ich bekomm gerade ne Nachricht von Uri Geller rein....


----------



## Jefim (16. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Meins meine meins meins meins meins meinsmeins..."


----------



## Jefim (16. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Jefim am 16.11.2008 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> "Meins meine meins meins meins meins meinsmeins..."



Sry für die rsf hab mich beim tippen etwas beielt


----------



## The-Witcher (16. November 2008)

*AW:*

"boah fett Amazon hat mein Dead Space versandt, morgen können wir es zocken jungs"

"Der Stoff haut rein, gib mir mehr davon"

"Wahnsinn ihr habt die neue Playboyausgabe auch hier, gieb her"

"Ist das dass neue iphone? zeig mal was der bewegungssensor drauf hat"

Der wahrs, kommt schon gebts zu, der is nicht mehr zu toppen


----------



## MinDHacKeR (16. November 2008)

*AW:*

ouh shit da fliegt meine pempas


----------



## V3N4T0R (16. November 2008)

*AW:*

UUUUUUUUUUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!


----------



## Koerperkarle (16. November 2008)

*AW:*

Why so serious?


----------



## lenymo (16. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ist es ein Vogel? Ist es ein Flugzeug..? Nein es ist *Lord British*!


----------



## LeonderZweite (16. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Bis zur Unendlichkeit und noch vieeel weiter!"

"Boah! Sind die Möpse echt?"


----------



## markusmrkl (16. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Ich kann schwimmen!"


----------



## Zubunapy (16. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Jefim am 16.11.2008 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Jefim am 16.11.2008 13:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ansich nicht schlecht. Aber da wir bereits "Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente..." hatten, dürfte das hier nicht soo gut angkommen. Klingt nach Recycling :-p


----------



## stawacz79 (16. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 16.11.2008 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Jefim am 16.11.2008 13:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





der gewinnt bestimmt


----------



## Freezeman (16. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Weg da, ich will zuerst auf's neue Klo, mich zerreist's gleich!!!"


----------



## limp1 (16. November 2008)

*AW:*

Boah! Wie Superman alter!


----------



## Meaunelt (16. November 2008)

*AW:*

Tür zu! Es zieht!


----------



## darksideofforce (16. November 2008)

*AW:*

"TOUCHDOWN ! "


----------



## Zubunapy (16. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Meaunelt am 16.11.2008 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Tür zu! Es zieht!



Der is ma nicht übel. Auf jeden Fall ist es geiler als die Supermannwitze, die hier überall in der Luft liegen 
Mein xter Vorschlag:
"Bei der Macht von Greyscull... Mist, falscher Film!"


----------



## Lordghost (16. November 2008)

*Blub*

"Jipieeeeeeee..... besser als Gras sag ich euch! Wohoooooo!!!"


----------



## Nordhunter (16. November 2008)

*Blub*

Wie ??? 20 % auf Tiernahrung bei Praktiker .. Ab nach unten !!!!!


----------



## A3udi (16. November 2008)

*Blub*

neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin!


----------



## Protoss (16. November 2008)

"Yes, I can."

"Ja, ich kann es, hoff´ ich zumindest."


----------



## bettysven (16. November 2008)

Dit gloooobt ma keiner das ick beim spielen fliegen kann macht ein fooooootoooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## StormtrooperPCGH (16. November 2008)

Scheiße, ich muss aufs Klo.


----------



## Slanzi (16. November 2008)

"Jah Ingi 450 jetzt kann ich Schwebesocken craften!"


----------



## GorrestFump (16. November 2008)

"Bin ich da schon mit drauf auf dem Gruppenfoto für die TIMES?!" *klick*


----------



## Medeiros (16. November 2008)

Puuh... Noch 3 Bahnen bis zum Freischwimmer Abzeichen!


----------



## Luettzifer (16. November 2008)

tatsache ... ... jetzt hängt "er" nicht mehr


----------



## dirk45 (16. November 2008)

"Need epixxx"

"Über den Wolken muss die Freiheit wohl grenzenlos sein."

"Da ist ja mein Toupet!"

"Jetzt will ich aber auch mal die Wii ausprobieren"


----------



## Provyder (17. November 2008)

Mist, jetzt fällt mein Haus aus Streichhölzern auseinander...


----------



## Spieleforschung (17. November 2008)

"Soviel Spaß für nichtmal 30 Millionen Dollar, unglaublich!"


----------



## voldo06 (17. November 2008)

"Ich hoff ich bekomm auch noch so schöne gelbe Socken"


----------



## B1shop (17. November 2008)

"Jaaaaa.... er lebt noch, er lebt noch!"


----------



## Maverick110 (17. November 2008)

Yes,we can!


----------



## Dr-Brot (17. November 2008)

Wo bleibt eigentlich der Peter Moloneux? Heut is doch Montag


----------



## gh0 (17. November 2008)

"AUF ZUM ATEM!"


----------



## Nosi11 (17. November 2008)

boah, das schwerelosigkeit-addon ist echt krass


----------



## schrenzer (17. November 2008)

Boah, wie kommt das denn hier hin? Das gibt's doch eigentlich gar nicht mehr... ein Raider.


----------



## stawacz79 (17. November 2008)

Und er ist....saved


----------



## stawacz79 (17. November 2008)

Keine Angst Bürger von Metropolis,ich komme euch zu retteeeeen...


----------



## stawacz79 (17. November 2008)

Oh mein Gott,Fünf Paar Socken für nur 99 Cent


----------



## stawacz79 (17. November 2008)

Wow ich glaub ich hab zuviel von dem Zeug geraucht....


----------



## stawacz79 (17. November 2008)

Die Welt mit anderen Augen sehn....


----------



## stawacz79 (17. November 2008)

Ab in den Urlaub...


----------



## stawacz79 (17. November 2008)

Travel in style.


----------



## stawacz79 (17. November 2008)

Auf Dich flieg ich.


----------



## grayalla (17. November 2008)

"Moonwalk" pfff... Micheal, watch my MoonDIVE!


----------



## Oeggbert (17. November 2008)

"Nein Frodo! Gib mir den Ring - du kannst mir vollkommen vertrauen!
Mit seiner Macht kann ich endlich das ultimative Ultima programmieren! MUAHAHAHA...!"


----------



## DivinusVictor (17. November 2008)

22 Millionen Dollar!?! Ich will mein Geld zurück


----------



## stawacz79 (17. November 2008)

3,2,1 meins!


----------



## stawacz79 (17. November 2008)

Für was ist dieser rote Knopf?


----------



## stawacz79 (17. November 2008)

Weg da,lasst die Frau mal ans Steuer!


----------



## stawacz79 (17. November 2008)

Puhhh schlechte Luft hier. Ich mach mal die Klappe da auf...


----------



## Batscha (17. November 2008)

Zu mir, mein Brett!


----------



## stawacz79 (17. November 2008)

Zwischen Wahnsinn und Verstand
ist oft nur eine dünne Wand


----------



## Nixtot (17. November 2008)

I can fly, i can touch the sky - lalalaaa


----------



## stawacz79 (17. November 2008)

Ich denke, also bin
ich hier falsch.


----------



## stawacz79 (17. November 2008)

Wir sind zu allem
bereit, aber zu nichts zu gebrauchen.


----------



## DivinusVictor (17. November 2008)

Was schwerelos?!
In der Stunde habe ich wohl gefehlt...


----------



## stawacz79 (17. November 2008)

Im Falle eines Durchfalles
ist Tempo wirklich alles.


----------



## stawacz79 (17. November 2008)

*AW:*

Nieder mit der Schwerkraft,es lebe der Leichtsinn!!!


----------



## stawacz79 (17. November 2008)

*AW:*

Alle merken, wenn ich
besoffen bin, aber keiner merkt, wenn ich Durst habe....


----------



## Zubunapy (17. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 17.11.2008 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Alle merken, wenn ich
> besoffen bin, aber keiner merkt, wenn ich Durst habe....


Deine vielen Kommentare erinnern mich an Homer Simpsons Lottoversuch: Ich hab so viele Lose, ich kann gar nicht verlieren...

"Seht ihr den Tunnel am Ende vom Licht?"


----------



## MandaloreMick (17. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ach halt die Klappe Bill, im Gegensatz zu deinem Windoof kann ich nicht Abstürzen!


----------



## MandaloreMick (17. November 2008)

*AW:*

Schnell weg bevor ich auch die gelben Schuhe anziehen muss.


----------



## Calyptratus (17. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Cooool Jungs, der Teilchenbeschleuniger funzt endlich wieder...."


----------



## stawacz79 (17. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 17.11.2008 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 17.11.2008 18:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jo Zubby,diesmal muss ich doch endlich gewinnen


----------



## stawacz79 (17. November 2008)

*AW:*

Born to be breit...


----------



## Coelacant (17. November 2008)

*AW:*

Iolo!!!Shamino!!!!Dupre!!!!

HOLT MICH HIER ´RAUS!!!!


----------



## muhaha01 (17. November 2008)

*AW:*

"i believe i can fly..."


----------



## ShotgunJimmy (17. November 2008)

*AW:*

Scheisse! Kann mir vielleicht jemand das Toilettenpapier reichen und nicht so doof durch die Gegend glotzen?


----------



## muhaha01 (17. November 2008)

*AW:*

und auch hier passt: "erster"


----------



## kaibastuck (17. November 2008)

*AW:*

Kann mal bitte einer das Fenster öffnen, ich hab den Nachbrenner gezündet.


----------



## Der-Baecker (17. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ui, ich kann fliegen. Auf zum Hochhausdach.


----------



## spike00 (17. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Auf zum Atem"


----------



## spike00 (17. November 2008)

*AW:*

oder:

"Ich sehe....gelbe.....socken...." lol


----------



## Zubunapy (18. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				spike00 am 17.11.2008 23:56 schrieb:
			
		

> "Auf zum Atem"


Nicht die Bildzeitung ist das meistzitierte Medium. Die Simpsons sind es


----------



## Chemenu (18. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janbek (18. November 2008)

"SUPERMAAAAN!"


----------



## stawacz79 (18. November 2008)

That makes me nobody so fast after


----------



## Janbek (18. November 2008)

"EXIT EXIT EXIT..." lol


----------



## NetherWard (18. November 2008)

Seht ihr die Matrix?


----------



## MrBigX (18. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 17.11.2008 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 17.11.2008 18:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Masse != Klasse

Is so.


----------



## Vidder (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ah! Da gehts raus!


----------



## Vidder (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

Halt! Ich hab zwar gesagt, daß ich General British von Tabula Rasa bin, aber das heisst doch noch lange nicht, daß die hier gleich das Buffet abräumen sollen!


----------



## spartan1991 (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

Zum Glück haben wir uns die Lizenz für Havock geholt.


----------



## X-Trax (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

Seit ihr sicher Jungs, dass das vorhin in der Kantine normale Pilze waren?


----------



## Problemhaber (19. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				MrBigX am 18.11.2008 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 17.11.2008 19:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn Du mit "Masse != Klasse" ausdrücken willst, dass Masse nicht gleich Klasse ist, muss ich Dir gewissermaßen widersprechen. Man weiß nicht, welcher seiner eigenen Sprüche wirklich gut, bzw. für die Juroren unterhaltsam ist. D.h. man schreibt einfach alles, was einem dazu einfällt, hin. Dadurch steigen Deine Chancen zu gewinnen. Seh' mich an, ich hab gewonnen


----------



## Vogelbiss (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

Der rote Knopf! Drückt den roten Knopf!!!


----------



## Problemhaber (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Bis zu Ultima VIII und noch viel weiter!"


----------



## Problemhaber (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Und jetzt tuen wir mal alle besonders dämlich für den Fotomann."


----------



## Problemhaber (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Die Stimmen rufen mich."


----------



## GothicJo3 (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ahh!! Wer hat die Tür offen gelassen?

oder: Ihr Schweine, gibt mir meine Stiefel zurück!

oder:  Abouu

oder: Dabei steht doch der Schalter schon auf too fat to fly!

oder: Schaut, mal ich kann ohne Wasser schwimmen! AHH die Wand!!!!
Verdammt, jetzt schaut doch nicht so dumm, tut irgendwas!


----------



## asd123asd (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

-----


----------



## stawacz79 (19. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Problemhaber am 19.11.2008 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> "Die Stimmen rufen mich."




na moin moin problemhaber  spiel schon bekommen??


----------



## Problemhaber (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Kame - Hame - Ha!"

"Angriffsmodus."

*sabber* "Sind das geile Dinger, darf ich mal anfassen?"


----------



## Problemhaber (19. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 19.11.2008 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Problemhaber am 19.11.2008 16:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey^^
Oh sry, hab mich vergessen zu melden. Ja, is am Mittwoch gekommen, der Thomas is n' ganz flinker


----------



## stawacz79 (19. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Problemhaber am 19.11.2008 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 19.11.2008 16:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was war das noch gleich?RA3 oder?

naja viel spaß damit


----------



## Problemhaber (19. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 19.11.2008 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Problemhaber am 19.11.2008 16:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz genau. Den hab ich, danke 
Viel Glück noch


----------



## gamerschwein (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

Beware the Jabberwock my son!


----------



## dar3x (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Fart-Skill rocks!"

ooder

"How about Kung-FU?"


----------



## Problemhaber (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Gimme the ring Frodo, give it to me."


----------



## Problemhaber (19. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Problemhaber am 19.11.2008 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> "Gimme the ring Frodo, give it to me."



Erh...halt, falsch. Aber ganz nach der Art: "Gimme the Gamepad, give it to me."


----------



## bladepower (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

Jungs!!! "Seht doch,da ist der Arm vom Dead Space-Cover"!!!!!


----------



## bladepower (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Huu fangt mich,ich bin ein Spermium".!!


----------



## bladepower (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Öffne er die Luftschleuse,endlich die Vakuum-Engine live erleben".


----------



## stawacz79 (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

Beam me up Scotty!!


----------



## stawacz79 (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

Houston - wir haben ein Problem


----------



## HarryX (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Nimm meine Hand sonst flieg ich weg"


----------



## Problemhaber (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Ich bin Supergarriot und rette dich."


----------



## Problemhaber (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Auf geht's Rangers!"


----------



## david16 (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

Nächstes mal bleibe ich zu Hause!!!


----------



## david16 (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

Seit wann dreht sich die Erde um die Sonne?!?


----------



## Slanzi (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Völlig losgelöst von der Erde fliegt das Raumschiff völlig schwerelos..."


----------



## Problemhaber (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

"You there! Respect my authority!"


----------



## Sven0815 (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

"von diesen Space-Keksen nehm ich doch glatt noch einen"


----------



## Sven0815 (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

oder

"...brauche..
...mehr..
...Space-Kekse..."


----------



## DarkHamster (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

Auf und davon ;D


----------



## Damasterich (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

Da is die Kotztüte ja....


----------



## wurmi1979 (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

die neueste PC-Games-Ausgabe...her damit!!!!!!


----------



## NBurbanks (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

Schaut, da stehts bei eBay!! Jemand hat Ultima online gekauft.


----------



## bladepower (20. November 2008)

*AW:*

Obi Wan Kenobi's Stimme aus dem Off:"Richard denk daran die Macht ist mit Dir".
Richard:"Ohhh ähm macht mir gar nix".


----------



## bladepower (20. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Oh Gott soviele Männer ich bin im Himmel und ich schwebe,jajaja fast mich an".


----------



## bladepower (20. November 2008)

*AW:*

Richard Garriott kurz vor dem ausstieg aus der Luftschleuse.(Er glaubt er wäre Neo der ausverwählte)
Er will zu Fuß zum Mars besser gesagt er will sich mit schwimmbewegungen vorwärts bewegen er glaubt fest an die Engine.


----------



## bladepower (20. November 2008)

*AW:*

Richard:"Aus dem weg,da Petra Fröhlich auf dem Bildschirm".
Petra Fröhlich:"Richard bring mir was schönes mit".
Richard:"Ich glaub ich hab da was für dich.......ein MOND CHÉRI - Die beliebteste Kirsche des Mondes".


----------



## Daimon-Port (20. November 2008)

*AW:*

"ich bin Hermes der Götterbote,  adieuuuu"

"ich war schwäbischer Freistilschweber bei den Vereinsschwebern in Schwaben"

"wie ihnen mein assistent gerade demonstriert, ich schwebe ohne jegliche hilfsmittel, keine dräht keine spiegel, sondern reinste magie"


----------



## Gopa (20. November 2008)

*AW:*

"LASST MICH DURCH, ICH MUSS AUFS KLO!!!!"


----------



## MrBigX (20. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Problemhaber am 19.11.2008 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> MrBigX am 18.11.2008 20:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für ne statistische Erhebung sind mir 2 Auszählungen zu wenig. Komm damit wieder wenn wir 20, 30 weg haben. Fall es dann einen sichtbaren Unterschied zwischen Leuten gibt, die wenige Vorschläge gemacht haben und anderen, die regelmäßig alles was ihnen einfällt hier hinterlassen glaub ich Dir vielleicht.


----------



## stawacz79 (20. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				MrBigX am 20.11.2008 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Problemhaber am 19.11.2008 15:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




es ist ja nich gerade so als wären die alle schlecht die ich so von mir gebe,,da hab ich von vielen hier die "nur" einen spruch abgegeben haben schon weit schlechtere gelesen,es is ja nich gerade so als hätten die für den einen ewig überlegt,was man auch merkt,,andere brauchen das bild nur angucken und schon sprudelt es


----------



## Kruzzar (20. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Wow, die Physikeffekte der neuen Engine fühlen sich sowas von real an..."


----------



## bladepower (21. November 2008)

*AW:*

Oohh ,ich will auch mal anfassen!


----------



## Holladiwaldfee (23. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Redbull verleiht Flüüüüüügel!!!"


----------

